# Pitbull low cost spay/neuter clinic in SAN DIEGO area May 5th



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a major overpopulation issue with pitbull type breeds here (as many other locations). About half the dogs at the shelter I volunteer at here are APBTs and Staffies. Please share if you know anyone in the area!


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

I heard about this in my area. Do the dogs really get the proper care for the procedure in a bus? Would you trust it for your dogs?


----------

